# cabra safado



## tradbzh

Muito bom dia,

é para traduzir para o *Francês*.

a frase é a seguinte : "Quem é esse cabra safado que fica andando por aí vestido de mulher? "

"C'est qui ce type sans-gêne qui se promène habillé en femme". 

Safado tem vários sentidos em português dai a minha dúvida : 1. travesso 2. sem vergonha 3. e também no sentido sexual

O contexto é o seguinte, tem um homem vestido de mulher que fala com a esse homem que fica ofendido.  


Dai as minha perguntas :

1. "cabra" é mais informal do que "type" ou é o equivalente?
2. qual sentido se safado usaria-se aqui? e se for o registro de língua mais informal do que "sans-gêne"?

Muito obrigado,

Abraço,


----------



## patriota

É outra expressão coloquial típica do nordeste. Além das definições que você encontrou, _safado_ pode ser também méchante, mas no contexto, _sans-gêne_ ficou bem.


----------



## followthesun

Michaelis said:
			
		

> Desavergonhado, descarado, pornográfico, imoral





			
				Houaiss said:
			
		

> 6 que ou o que não tem vergonha de seus atos censuráveis; descarado, desavergonhado, cínico
> 7 que ou o que leva uma vida dissoluta; libertino, devasso, obsceno


En fonction du contexte, ça pourrait peut-être être un *pervers* ? Un *tordu* ?


----------



## Nanon

Voir aussi : sans-vergogne (avantage ici : registre régional) ou dévergondé.


----------



## tradbzh

Merci beaucoup Nanon!


----------



## Nino83

E por "cabra", não seria mais pejorativo que cara (guy/type), similar a "cabeça de cabra", "cabrão", ou no nordeste é  cortês chamar alguém de "cabra"?


----------



## Jabir

"Cabra" NÃO é pejorativo. Meu avô é do nordeste e ele nos chama de "cabra". É claro que só deve ser usado em situações informais!


----------



## mglenadel

"Cabra" é neutro. "Cabra safado" é motivo para briga de faca. O problema não é o "cabra", mas sim o "safado", que é ofensa mortal no Nordeste. Para o povo de lá, "safado" é igual a "pervertido" (que pode ser também "homossexual").


----------



## Nino83

Ah ah, não sabia! 
Ouço muito frequentemente "safado" no Sbt (é verdade também que o programa "The Noite" é cheio de palavrões)


----------



## tradbzh

Muito obrigado a todos pelas suas contribuições. Então mglenadel com certeza, dado o contexto a tradução para o francês tem que ter essa noção do sexual que você diz. Você tem uma idéia em francês para isso?

um abraço


----------



## patriota

A "ofensa mortal" é usada também com fins humorísticos no nordeste atual, até para falar da própria mãe. Obviamente, tudo depende do contexto, e no seu, sua tradução original estava muito boa, já que a expressão francesa também transmite a ideia de perversão, falta de caráter.


----------



## tradbzh

Muito obrigado patriota, daqui a pouco, eu vou postar sobre "roça" e "danado", farei a recapitulação, mas é que "danado" tem muitos sentidos e tem muitas possibilidades para a tradução para o francês!

abraço


----------



## Joca

tradbzh said:


> Muito obrigado a todos pelas suas contribuições. Então mglenadel com certeza, dado o contexto a tradução para o francês tem que ter essa noção do sexual que você diz. Você tem uma idéia em francês para isso?
> 
> um abraço



Meu francês anda péssimo, mas ocorreu-me a palavra 'libertino'. Só que 'libertino' é formal demais. Você teria de usar um termo equivalente, mais informal, mais 'argot', mais coloquial. Não sei se isso ajuda.


----------



## patriota

Joca, a palavra que você gostaria de aprender em francês é _sans-gêne_, a que o autor do tópico pensou antes de começá-lo (e as alternativas dadas pelo falante nativo *Nanon*). Veja um exemplo de uma frase dita por uma jovem francesa hoje:


			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> Dans le nord les gens sont vraiment sans gêne, limite si ils baisent pas entre frères et sœurs, entre cousins et cousines, etc.


São sem-vergonha, safados etc. A correspondência é tão maravilhosa que usam também de um modo familiar, como em português:


			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> Un chat c'est vraiment sans gêne. Le mien vient juste de me marcher sur la tronche juste pour pouvoir se poser sur mes fesses


----------



## Joca

Patriota

A impressão que sans-gêne me passa é que se refere a uma pessoa que não está nem aí, que não liga para os outros nem para as convenções. Não passa necessariamente a ideia do sem-vergonha, do despudorado. 

Será que se podia usar sans-honte?


----------



## Tony100000

Jabir said:


> "Cabra" NÃO é pejorativo. Meu avô é do nordeste e ele nos chama de "cabra". É claro que só deve ser usado em situações informais!



Não é pejorativo para vocês? Isto é, no caso dos homens? Para nós, "cabra" pode significar "prostituta".


----------



## Joca

Tony, o contexto aqui é claramente brasileiro, portanto não há risco de confusão.


----------



## Tony100000

Então, vocês utilizam "cabra" como sendo praticamente igual a "cara"? Eu, de facto, nunca ouvi nenhum brasileiro a usar essa palavra. É assim tão comum?


----------



## Joca

Sim, 'cabra' significa 'cara' em muitas situações. É bem mais comum no Nordeste do Brasil. Em outras regiões, como aqui no Sul, quase nunca se ouve. É um regionalismo.


----------



## Nanon

Joca said:


> A impressão que sans-gêne me passa é que se refere a uma pessoa que não está nem aí, que não liga para os outros nem para as convenções. Não passa necessariamente a ideia do sem-vergonha, do despudorado.
> Será que se podia usar sans-honte?


Não sou o Patriota, como você bem sabe, mas vou responder na mesma . Está bem visto, Joca. _Sans-gêne_ pode ser tanto uma coisa como a outra. Daí as minhas sugestões anteriores, que passam a ideia da desfaçatez. Agora, acho que o contexto não deixa muita ambiguidade.
_Sans-honte_ não seria usado como substantivo: não saberia bem dizer por que, talvez por causa do hiato .


----------



## followthesun

(trying to post again after my first message vanished into the ether...)

@Joca: "_Il est sans-honte_" doesn't work, but you could say "_Il n'a honte de rien_".

@tradbzh: may I suggest "*ce pervers*" or "*ce tordu*" if its fits with the way the narator views the character? I would just get rid of "cabra".


----------



## Joca

followthesun said:


> (trying to post again after my first message vanished into the ether...)
> 
> @Joca: "_Il est sans-honte_" doesn't work, but you could say "_Il n'a honte de rien_".
> 
> @tradbzh: may I suggest "*ce pervers*" or "*ce tordu*" if its fits with the way the narator views the character? I would just get rid of "cabra".



And how about 'cochon'? It's also an animal and has a strong sexual connotation.


----------



## gvergara

Jabir said:


> "Cabra" NÃO é pejorativo. Meu avô é do nordeste e ele nos chama de "cabra". É claro que só deve ser usado em situações informais!


Então pode ser empregado ao se dirigir a um homem?

_Cê tem dois reais pra mim, *cabra*_?(em vez de _cara_)


----------

